# Dunking - advice required



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You can leave them there for ages, it's the oxygen that will hurt them, not the water.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

C'mon Chris.....Spill the beans, make us laugh and cry at your expense!

You have to tell how you go to DI and come away with nothing! :twisted:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

scater said:


> You can leave them there for ages, it's the oxygen that will hurt them, not the water.


h20?

I usually rinse them under a hot water tap to dilute the salt and wash it away. Then strip and clean asap.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> C'mon Chris.....Spill the beans, make us laugh and cry at your expense!


yeah really

15 mins under water is more than a dunking donut

As a matter of interest - how long can you hold your breath???


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Not seen the inside of the FJ models but in my experience Stradics are one of the easiest spinning reels to service yourself.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > You can leave them there for ages, it's the oxygen that will hurt them, not the water.
> ...


This.
Metal still rusts in water.
asap


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

How is the reel now?


----------

